# Modern Arnis Seminar



## Mao (Jun 29, 2002)

Modern Arnis of Ohio will host a seminar on Modern Arnis on August 10, 2002 at the Hilliard Budo Center, 3840 Lacon rd. unit 4,Hilliard , Ohio (that is a suburb of Columbus) from 12:00-4:00p.m.. The seminar will be taught by Guro Dan McConnell, a student of the late Grandmaster Remy A. Presas and a member of the Board of Directors for the IMAF, inc.. Topics to be covered will include single stick, knife, disarms and espada y daga. All styles and skill levels are welcome! The cost will be $50. in advance and $60. at the door. Don't miss it!


----------



## Mao (Jun 29, 2002)

For more info. or a flyer please e-mail modernarnisofohio@yahoo.com or call the Hilliard Budo Center at 614-771-5599


----------



## arnisador (Jun 29, 2002)

Threads merged.

-Arnisador
-MT Mod-


----------

